# dog-proof interior window treatments?



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Hello all-- I'm wondering anyone has found an interior blind or shutter which can stand up to some paw-work by a large dog or dogs?

I am trying to cover a kitchen window that my dogs use during the day to look out, bark at the mailman etc. I always leave the covering pulled up during the day when I'm gone so they don't rip it down, but sometimes I'd like to leave the window covered when I'm gone. Obviously regular curtains and the bamboo-type shade do not stand up to any tampering.

So, any ideas for something extra sturdy? Thanks.

:help:


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Going to bump this up. If anyone knows of a window treatment, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I just recently noticed a house around the corner from me that they put up white boards to cover the bottoms of thier windows, guess they have the same problem. Then the house next to them just put latice on top of thier fence to obviously keep a jumper in. You should be able to find something in homedepot to try out.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Unfortunately, the window treatment that's the _most _dog proof is out of fashion right now: hard plastic vertical blinds (dogs shove them aside to look out, then they fall back into place when the dog is done looking, and you can wipe them down with any all-purpose cleaner to remove dog snot). It's a very 1980s look, unfortunately, but Home Depot still sells them.

We've shifted to top-down bottom-up *cordless* pleated shades. You can leave the top open for light and close the bottom when you want privacy (which I love), and when the dog wants to look out, mine have learned to lift the bottom rail up with their noses (which is the way the cordless shades are designed to work--very small lifting pressure on the rail causes it to rise up). The dogs typically lift it just the right amount for themselves to look out. I often find the shades in my bedroom lifted to "dog height."

If you go this route (cordless pleated shades), the best pricing I've found is Select Blinds (take the time to order a bunch of swatches before ordering your shades, as the actual fabric doesn't look like it does on the screen, and you may want to feel the texture of the material first). Some of their fabrics are heavy and some aren't. They have 30% off coupon codes routinely, and often run buy-2-get-1-free specials (and they pay a rebate through Ebates.com, if you are a member)--all that makes them a lot more economical than ordering custom shades anywhere else I checked (and I checked _a lot _of places). Their shades have been holding up well for me, after about a year.


----------



## Meefirst234 (Jan 17, 2014)

I guess you can try roller blinds. They don't have hanging slats like venetian or vertical blinds, they're made from a single fabric section so they're a bit more steady. I think there are also sheer roller blinds, I am not very sure, so your dogs can see through them even when they're down, for when you want to leave the house and pull down the blind. I ran across this fragment that says more about this type of blind: Practical, stylish and available in an array of different styles and finishes, should you require plain, textured or something a little more specialised. A made to measure roller blind is perfect for any room in your home including kitchen and bathroom with our moisture resistant options and also the bedroom with our blackout roller blinds ranges. Blinds come as standard with a bead chain control however choose from other control options as well as personalising your blind with different finishing shapes and braids. Order your bespoke roller blind today for next day delivery.
Hope this is going to be of help, let me know if you decide on these!


----------



## whitebassfisher (Jan 2, 2014)

Another consideration may be the glass itself. These types of windows are extremely thin and easily broken into dangerous shards. The panes are not tempered. I have heard of dogs getting cut up badly this way.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How about blocking their access to the window?


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

What about wood or faux-wood blinds? Anyone have these and if so, how do they stand up?


----------



## Garry (Jun 28, 2015)

*Window treatments*

I can see by some of these suggestions that many people have not experienced an 85 lb. GSD that wants to get out of the window. My 5 year old experiences severe panic during thunderstorms and has chewed his way to break the window and frame to jump out, and broke the glass on two other occasions. Blockading the window only means it will just take a little more determination on his part, so wood roll up blinds are like window screen keeping a thief out, they'll just tear it up to escape out the window.
I have attempted to do a barn door type roller wood panel in front of the window, but unfortunately attaching it through the drywall into the masonry wall is problematic. I'm thinking of attaching 2 x 4's to the inner wall studs that border the window opening so he can't tear into anything too easily. It is like he has some sort of PTSD with thunderstorms - living in Florida so hello summer!!
Still searching for a solution that doesn't look too much like a prison wall!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

We had a GSD/St. Bernard go thru a window. My mom had a Rott that she didn't trust so she had security grills installed to fit the inside of the window. It worked great and there are all kinds of designs.


Here is an example


----------

